# Ria Formosa: Dezenas de patos mortos em lagoa de ETAR



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2010 às 19:35)

Dezenas de patos estão a aparecer mortos na lagoa de uma Estação de Tratamento de Águas Residuais (ETAR) entre Faro e Olhão, na Ria Formosa, o que pode estar a ser causado por uma bactéria que existe na natureza.
Os sintomas apontam para botulismo, uma intoxicação que tem origem numa bactéria presente no solo e em alimentos contaminados, disse à Lusa Fábia Azevedo, coordenadora do Centro de Recuperação e Investigação de Animais Selvagens (RIAS).
Desde o final de agosto que têm chegado àquele centro de recuperação uma média de dez animais por dia, num total de 125 aves, na sua maioria patos, dos quais cerca de metade foram salvos, acrescentou a coordenadora do RIAS.
Segundo disse à Lusa fonte da empresa Águas do Algarve, que gere a ETAR Faro Nascente - onde são tratados parte dos esgotos de Faro e Olhão -, a mortandade não está relacionada com nenhuma irregularidade no funcionamento da estação.
"A ETAR está a funcionar bem e isto é uma situação que se repete sempre por esta altura do ano", disse a mesma fonte, que refere que as mortes já estão a diminuir.
O aumento da temperatura e o facto de se tratarem de águas paradas pode estar na origem do desenvolvimento da bactéria que produz a toxina botulínica, transmitida através das larvas depositadas nos cadáveres, explicou Fábia Azevedo.
Aquela técnica diz que alguns chegam ao centro já mortos e outros, por estarem muito debilitados, morrem passado algumas horas, mas mesmo assim os técnicos têm conseguido salvar cerca de 50 por cento dos animais que ali chegam.
Como a toxina botulínica se transmite através das larvas presentes nos cadáveres das aves e que servem de alimento para outras, é muito importante a recolha dos animais mortos no local, pois só assim se pode erradicar o surto, explica.
Os animais recuperados só deverão ser devolvidos à natureza uma semana a quinze dias depois de terem dado entrada no centro, mas deverão ser libertados num local "o mais afastado possível" da ETAR, sublinha Fábia Azevedo.
Estas aves vão depois transportar consigo uma anilha metálica e marcadores nasais nos bicos para poderem ser identificadas, explicou a coordenadora do centro, referindo que os animais mortos são incinerados.
A situação de mortandade de aves junto à lagoa da ETAR Faro Nascente não é nova, tendo havido inclusivamente um ano em que morreram milhares de animais.
A situação está a ser acompanhada pelas autoridades de saúde, que estão a proceder à remoção das aves mortas, e também pelas entidades locais.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve



No sábado passado, a Ria Formosa foi considerada uma Maravilha Natural de Portugal, mas será que merece esta distinção?
Todos os anos acontece o mesmo, e todos aqueles que moram em Faro e Olhão sabemos que a ETAR Faro Nascente e a ETAR Olhão Poente são etar's obsoletas e o cheiro é nauseabundo a quem passa na EN125 se o vento tiver do mar para a terra. Uma autêntica vergonha, que contamina a Ria Formosa e que causa a mortandade no marisco. Basta consultar as análises feitas pela Empresa Águas do Algarve às respectivas etar's e que cujos relatórios não são publicados desde de Março de 2010.

Uma maravilha natural onde?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 20:17)

Parece que a morte aos patos se está a tornar nacional, já aqui em Queluz também morreram uns 125 patos no rio Jamor devido a uma descarga indevida.

*Dezenas de patos mortos no rio Jamor*


> Várias dezenas de patos foram hoje encontrados mortos no rio Jamor, em Queluz, desconhecendo-se a causa da morte dos animais, disse à Lusa a presidente da associação de direitos humanos Olho Vivo
> 
> Segundo Flora Silva, da associação Olho Vivo, esta madrugada apareceram várias dezenas de patos mortos no rio Jamor, tendo as autoridades veterinárias da autarquia de Sintra, os bombeiros e o Serviço de Protecção da Natureza e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR estado no local para retirar os animais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (14 Set 2010 às 22:13)

Fui responsável pelas etas e etares do concelho de castelo branco, durante 3 anos. Pela experiência que tenho, devo dizer que o cheiro náuseabundo que se sente junto a uma etár é normal sendo algo inerente ao processo de digestão primária e secundária por organismos aerobios e anaerobios! As populações produzem resíduos urbanos e resíduos sólidos urbanos, mas ninguém quer os seus tratamentos por perto, é típico! Devo dizer que se o efluente de água que sai da etár cheira mal, contém escumas e possui elevada turvacão, não é normal! Tal poderá dever-se a avarias de equipamento, ou à falta de zelo pelo responsável de exploração ou pelo subdimensionamento da etar (já aqui falei sobre isso e das especificidades/exigências sazonais do algarve). É normal que junto de uma etar se sinta algum odor desagradável, pois como produtos dos processos de digestão temos a água, o CO2, o metano, e o principal causador do odor o sulfureto de hidrogênio! Caso as autoridades reguladoras assegurem que o tratamento está de acordo com o exigivel, não encontro motivos para alarme! As autoridades reguladoras são bastante exigentes, sob pena de pesadas multas e perda de alvará de exploração.

Além de tudo o que já referi, tenho a dizer que até já devia estar implementada a 3a fase de tratamento nas etares de todo o país, trata-se do tratamento terciário capaz de eliminar o excesso de nutrientes do efluente líquido produzido pelas etares, de forma a não propiciar o super desenvolvimento de algas e outros organismos. Tal exigência rege-se por normas europeias, sendo que é necessário um investimento algo avultado! Mesmo muito avultado e devo dizer que desconheço etares com tratamento terciário em Portugal, embora já não exerça as funções que referi há cerca de 3anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2010 às 22:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Fui responsável pelas etas e etares do concelho de castelo branco, durante 3 anos. Pela experiência que tenho, devo dizer que o cheiro náuseabundo que se sente junto a uma etár é normal sendo algo inerente ao processo de digestão primária e secundária por organismos aerobios e anaerobios! As populações produzem resíduos urbanos e resíduos sólidos urbanos, mas ninguém quer os seus tratamentos por perto, é típico! Devo dizer que se o efluente de água que sai da etár cheira mal, contém escumas e possui elevada turvacão, não é normal! Tal poderá dever-se a avarias de equipamento, ou à falta de zelo pelo responsável de exploração ou pelo subdimensionamento da etar (já aqui falei sobre isso e das especificidades/exigências sazonais do algarve). É normal que junto de uma etar se sinta algum odor desagradável, pois como produtos dos processos de digestão temos a água, o CO2, o metano, e o principal causador do odor o sulfureto de hidrogênio! Caso as autoridades reguladoras assegurem que o tratamento está de acordo com o exigivel, não encontro motivos para alarme! As autoridades reguladoras são bastante exigentes, sob pena de pesadas multas e perda de alvará de exploração.
> 
> Além de tudo o que já referi, tenho a dizer que até já devia estar implementada a 3a fase de tratamento nas etares de todo o país, trata-se do tratamento terciário capaz de eliminar o excesso de nutrientes do efluente líquido produzido pelas etares, de forma a não propiciar o super desenvolvimento de algas e outros organismos. Tal exigência rege-se por normas europeias, sendo que é necessário um investimento algo avultado! Mesmo muito avultado e devo dizer que desconheço etares com tratamento terciário em Portugal, embora já não exerça as funções que referi há cerca de 3anos.



O único sítio que cheira assim é entre Faro e Olhão, em Albufeira existe uma etar que é subterrânea, se calhar muitos passam lá e nem dão conta disso. Aqui, todo o ano é o mesmo cheiro seja de Inverno com 5ºC seja de Verão. O ano passado foi apresentada uma queixa na Comissão Europeia, até agora nada.
Nos relatórios das Águas do Algarve, mesmo eles admitem que estas etar's não funcionam como o desejado http://www.aguasdoalgarve.pt/qualidadeefluente.php podes constatar isso, escolhes a etar Faro Nascente ou a Etar Olhão Poente.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Set 2010 às 00:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O único sítio que cheira assim é entre Faro e Olhão, em Albufeira existe uma etar que é subterrânea, se calhar muitos passam lá e nem dão conta disso. Aqui, todo o ano é o mesmo cheiro seja de Inverno com 5ºC seja de Verão. O ano passado foi apresentada uma queixa na Comissão Europeia, até agora nada.
> Nos relatórios das Águas do Algarve, mesmo eles admitem que estas etar's não funcionam como o desejado http://www.aguasdoalgarve.pt/qualidadeefluente.php podes constatar isso, escolhes a etar Faro Nascente ou a Etar Olhão Poente.



Desconheço por completo a existência de etares subterrâneas, de qualquer forma o único processo de tratamento que conheço é o biológico e esse liberta gases! Até poderão ter algum tipo de membrana que absorva o sulfureto de hidrogênio (H2S), ou algum processo químico que o transforme reduzindo em muito os odores indesejados, mas que se libertam gases isso sim que libertam e de que maneira!  Enfim, para algum local serão conduzidos certamente.. Os processos físicos numa etar são (desarenagem, remoção de sólidos, equalização,decantação, desidratação em areia ou mecânica por prensa ou mecânica por centrifugaçâo, desinfecção por ultravioletas), os processos químicos são (neutralização de acidez, adição de alguns produtos específicos com vista a neutralizar a entrada de certos produtos químicos específicos do tipo de afluente, oxigenação), processos biológicos (digestão aeróbia e digestão anaerobia, membranas biológicas).

São os mesmos organismos que decompoem os resíduos e que são responsáveis pelos gases, que são também responsáveis pela formação de lamas, possibilitando a decantação. Uma etar não é um conjunto de equipamento tipo ligar o botão e deixa andar.. Basta que o nível de oxigénio seja superior ou inferior a um certo limite para que morram os microorganismos aerobios ou os anaerobios, resultando num tratamento final deficiente e perigoso para o ambiente!

Quando digo que as autoridades reguladoras podem dar sequência a coimas pesadas ou retirar o alvará a quem explora a etár, a verdade é que quem explora as etares é regra geral, dono da etar, não havendo concorrência caso se decida por retirar o alvará de exploração!! Resultado: as leis existem, mas a falta de alternativas leva a que seja preferível um tratamento deficiente com uma coima ou outra de vez em quando, a que se retire a licença de exploração, e não se faça mais tratamento dos resíduos! 

Muitas outras vezes a culpa nem é de quem explora as etares, mas sim de acção criminosa:
- despejo de lixiviados, óleos e de resíduos de combustível nas caixas de esgoto (matam os microorganismos responsáveis pelo processos biológicos);
- saídas de esgoto ilegais que poluem linhas de água a juzante das etares, muitas vezes carregadas de poluentes oriundos da indústria (químicos proibidos de introduzir na rede de saneamento), de suíniculturas, vacarias, cortumes..

Enfim, cabe a todos nós denunciar estas situações para defender o meio ambiente. Só a polícia e em especial a brigada territorial da gnr não bastam! São situações que ocorrem pela calada da noite, com canalizações clandestinas para linhas de água, despejo de contentores para caixas de esgoto, enfim, o descalabro total! Muitas vezes, mesmo após denúncia já nem são coimados pois são em geral empresas em via de insolvência.


----------

